# How do you store your fluffs' leashes?



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

I use an extra (NOT) closet for Dixie's things. I have a lot of leashes and haven't come up with a satisfactory way of storing them so that it is easy to choose one to use. I used to clip them on a hanger and hang it over the rod with her dresses and harnesses. I'm embarrassed to say that the number of leashes have gone beyond that way of storing them. :blush:

Any ideas? How do you store your leashes?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Well I'm not Ms. Organization....:blush:

But I do keep my "regular" walking leashes (with harnesses attached) hanging on coat hooks by the front door.

Then I have a pretty basket near the door with the 1,000 other leashes in it.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Good post, i'm curious to see how others store theirs and maybe i can get some ideas. Currently our leashes and harnesses are store in a rubbermaid container and it just makes it a pain to sort through them to get the ones i want at the moment. I'm like you Elaine and have tons of leashes and harnesses.:blush:


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

I have a basket for Rocky that I keep on a niche ledge. In it I have some of his toys and one leash and one harness that he uses for walks. I don't have any other leashes!:HistericalSmiley:I better catch up!


----------



## munchkn8835 (May 23, 2010)

I'm ashamed to say I only have one leash, one collar and one harness. I better get busy and buy some more!


----------



## Aarianne (Jul 22, 2005)

I keep mine in a basket by the door. 

I always thought the little doggy tail hooks from Ikea would be a cute and cheap way to hang them in a mud room or something. IKEA | Laundry & cleaning | Drying | BÄSTIS | Hook

Maybe a few belt hangers would work nicely for you in the closet though? Like this sort of a thing: The Container Store > Walnut 12-Belt Hardwood Hanger

Or like these: cedar wood products, cedar belt hanger, wooden hangers

Or is that what you were doing already?

ETA: Or here's a tie hanger I noticed after I posted: http://www.containerstore.com/shop/...sScarves?productId=10011716&green=15244621184


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

I keep the two "in seasons" on hooks in the pantry next to our door. The "off season" ones are put away in a hat box that I used to store his clothes and the other "in season" ones that are not currently the favorite are stored on hooks in my closet.

Ex.
Hunter has 5 leash/harness/collar sets for fall/winter. Currently 2 are in the pantry, 3 are hanging in my closet (christmas ones, jan/feb one, and a random one). His summer leashes and harnesses are in the hat box!


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Aarianne said:


> I keep mine in a basket by the door.
> 
> I always thought the little doggy tail hooks from Ikea would be a cute and cheap way to hang them in a mud room or something. IKEA | Laundry & cleaning | Drying | BÄSTIS | Hook
> 
> ...


 
I love the idea of a belt or tie hanger, i'll have to check them out. I think that may work! :chili::chili:


----------



## Sandcastles (Jul 7, 2010)

I keep the harnesses and leashes that I'm not using in a container/ basket ( from the - Hold Everything Store) it is divided into slots - it was intended for shoes, to keep under a bed. It works out perfectly for the leashes and harnesses, at least for me.

I keep the basket/container in the hall coat closet.

Allie


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

I have a large wooden key rack with several knobs that I hang a few on in my kitchen closet by the door. The rest I keep in a drawer in the girls' room.:thumbsup:


----------



## beckinwolf (Sep 2, 2008)

:brownbag: I am quite disorganized, so ours are just randomly here and there. Leashes are usually hung on doorknobs, and the harnesses usually end up on the fireplace hearth next to the clothes he rarely wears.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I'm glad you brought this up Elaine. I've been wondering about a better way to store harness's & leashes. I'm always digging through the bins & baskets. I do like the necktie hanger, but I'd need a few of them. :blush:


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

The A Team said:


> Well I'm not Ms. Organization....:blush:
> 
> But I do keep my "regular" walking leashes (with harnesses attached) hanging on coat hooks by the front door.
> 
> Then I have a pretty basket near the door with the 1,000 other leashes in it.


I have a basket by the door too. I keep a few leashes & harnesses I've chosen for a few days in it. It's the ones not chosen I need a place for.:huh:



mysugarbears said:


> Good post, i'm curious to see how others store theirs and maybe i can get some ideas. Currently our leashes and harnesses are store in a rubbermaid container and it just makes it a pain to sort through them to get the ones i want at the moment. I'm like you Elaine and have tons of leashes and harnesses.:blush:


I was thinking of sorting by color and using zip lock bags but I think that would be worse than the rubbermaid. If I didn't have so many I wouldn't have this problem. Yours are times 3 :w00t:!



Rocky's Mom said:


> I have a basket for Rocky that I keep on a niche ledge. In it I have some of his toys and one leash and one harness that he uses for walks. I don't have any other leashes!:HistericalSmiley:I better catch up!


No no!!! Don't catch up, stay as you are. You really only need one leash and one harness. If you buy more harnesses then you need more leashes to match them you see. That's what happened to me. Don't do it!!! 




munchkn8835 said:


> I'm ashamed to say I only have one leash, one collar and one harness. I better get busy and buy some more!


My advice is stick with the one leash and harness. When it gets old and done in buy another one. :HistericalSmiley:




Aarianne said:


> I keep mine in a basket by the door.
> 
> I always thought the little doggy tail hooks from Ikea would be a cute and cheap way to hang them in a mud room or something. IKEA | Laundry & cleaning | Drying | BÄSTIS | Hook
> Those are adorable but I'd need a lot of tails! I may just get a couple of those they are so cute.
> ...


Fantastic websites you've given! I really like the idea of the belt hangers. I'm going to look these sites over well. Thanks!!!




Hunter's Mom said:


> I keep the two "in seasons" on hooks in the pantry next to our door. The "off season" ones are put away in a hat box that I used to store his clothes and the other "in season" ones that are not currently the favorite are stored on hooks in my closet.
> 
> Ex.
> Hunter has 5 leash/harness/collar sets for fall/winter. Currently 2 are in the pantry, 3 are hanging in my closet (christmas ones, jan/feb one, and a random one). His summer leashes and harnesses are in the hat box!


Sounds like you have Hunter's leashes well organized Erin. That's all any dog needs. My leash obsession got a bit out of hand. :blush:



mysugarbears said:


> I love the idea of a belt or tie hanger, i'll have to check them out. I think that may work! :chili::chili:


I love the belt or tie hangers too Debbie. I'm definitely checking those out too.



Sandcastles said:


> I keep the harnesses and leashes that I'm not using in a container/ basket ( from the - Hold Everything Store) it is divided into slots - it was intended for shoes, to keep under a bed. It works out perfectly for the leashes and harnesses, at least for me.
> 
> I keep the basket/container in the hall coat closet.
> 
> Allie


That sounds like a good idea too. Trouble is I think Hold Everything Store has gone out of business and I'd need a few containers.



aprilb said:


> I have a large wooden key rack with several knobs that I hang a few on in my kitchen closet by the door. The rest I keep in a drawer in the girls' room.:thumbsup:


That's a good idea too Allison.


Thanks for all the great suggestions everyone. I knew you'd have great ideas.


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

beckinwolf said:


> :brownbag: I am quite disorganized, so ours are just randomly here and there. Leashes are usually hung on doorknobs, and the harnesses usually end up on the fireplace hearth next to the clothes he rarely wears.


You're better off that Micky doesn't wear clothes Becky. At least you know where the leashes and harnesses are!



momtoboo said:


> I'm glad you brought this up Elaine. I've been wondering about a better way to store harness's & leashes. I'm always digging through the bins & baskets. I do like the necktie hanger, but I'd need a few of them. :blush:


I like the necktie or belt hanger idea too Sue. I'd need a few too but I think it will work better than what I'm doing now.
I do like what I recently started using to hang harness dresses and dresses on. I bought tie hangers at Walmart. I'd show you a picture but I can't find one. They are like little mini hangers with 6 sets of arms, one under the other. I put one dress on each set of arms so they take up less room in the closet. I'll keep looking for a picture. My explanation isn't that great. LOL
Thank you for your input everyone.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Okay so get this...I keep Bailey's leashes and harnesses (along with other stuff) in a cat litter box! :w00t:

Okay, so the litter box is NOT used...I bought it for my cat a while ago and never ended up using it so its currently serving as a storage bin for some of Bailey's things :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Bailey&Me said:


> Okay so get this...I keep Bailey's leashes and harnesses (along with other stuff) in a cat litter box! :w00t:
> 
> Okay, so the litter box is NOT used...I bought it for my cat a while ago and never ended up using it so its currently serving as a storage bin for some of Bailey's things :HistericalSmiley:


What ever works! :smrofl:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Dixie's Mama said:


> You're better off that Micky doesn't wear clothes Becky. At least you know where the leashes and harnesses are!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are you talking about the "fold down" hangers? I've seen them for human size clothes, but I haven't seen the mini sizes. I'll have to look for them.

I have the 2 leads and harnesses on hooks next to the door that we go out for our walkies. (Guess I'm going to be adding a third lead soon. Need to find a tiny harness. 

For the others that I use less often, I use a tie hanger. I have one for Lacie's and another for Tilly's. Guess I'll be getting a third for Secret's. LOL


----------



## heartmadeforyou (May 16, 2009)

Well, I have more than one lease, but am unable to keep them as handy as I want. What about something like and over the door shoe organizer? Walmart.com: Whitmor 24-Pocket Over-the-Door Shoe Organizer, Pink: Storage & Organization


----------



## Sandcastles (Jul 7, 2010)

Sorry, the name of the store is "The Container Store" - Not "Hold Everything" :thumbsup:


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

I saw this at a pet store near us so I copied it. I bought the large loose leaf binder rings at office depot or staples see link

OfficeMax Loose-Leaf Book Rings

then I put the leashes on this and hang on an over the door hanger rack kind of like this 

6-Hook Over-the-Door Rack - Bed Bath & Beyond&

I also put all the collars on the rings and hang them on a belt rack hanger 

can you tell we have alot of collars and leashes LOLLLLL :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

Dixie's Mama said:


> You're better off that Micky doesn't wear clothes Becky. At least you know where the leashes and harnesses are!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


are you referring to a slack hanger like in this pic?

http://www.organize.com/chromswinarm.htmlhttp://www.bedbathandbeyond.com/product.asp?SKU=101693

that is a great idea my cousin was over and suggested doing that for the dresses


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

dwerten said:


> I saw this at a pet store near us so I copied it. I bought the large loose leaf binder rings at office depot or staples see link
> 
> OfficeMax Loose-Leaf Book Rings
> 
> ...


 
I think a picture is in order!!!! I think its so easy to get out of hand with collars/harnesses/leashes because you always want them to match and if you purchase one for halloween your poor fluff can't be caught wearing it on November 5th!!!!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

I don't have a problem with storing leashes, as they are in my glove-box, purse, back of the Jeep, etc. My problem is where do I store the dogs? 

:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

Hunter's Mom said:


> I think a picture is in order!!!! I think its so easy to get out of hand with collars/harnesses/leashes because you always want them to match and if you purchase one for halloween your poor fluff can't be caught wearing it on November 5th!!!!


lol that is true - we bin up for holidays.


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

3maltmom said:


> i don't have a problem with storing leashes, as they are in my glove-box, purse, back of the jeep, etc. My problem is where do i store the dogs?
> 
> :histericalsmiley::histericalsmiley::histericalsmiley::histericalsmiley:


lol


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

the ones that we use for walking regularly, i hang them on the little hanger right close to the door. The rest, I store them in the outfit/vests...etc basket


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

Thay are in my therapy dog bag in a tangle mess.


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Here it's the same like Kat, I have a small duck hook close to the front door and hang them up there.

I have to admit, Elaine, that I only own three leashes and four harnesses for Ullana! (Don't know why, Lol, on the other side I have lots of blankies, bags and bows for her) :HistericalSmiley:
Two of them are always here at home, the other is at my parents house. Ullana stays there while I'm at work and I often forget to bring one so this is perfect! 

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## =supermanskivvies= (Aug 7, 2008)

I only have two leashes (one shorter leather leash and another longer nylon leash...both pink, haha) and I just hang them over the railing by the door.

I keep her main harness on top of a little chest of drawers near the front door. Her other harnesses are inside one of the drawers.


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

I just love organization topics!

I was going to reply something along the lines of a rotating belt hanger.
But I see there is some even better replies from Orla. 

The leashes and harnesses we use the most are in the kitchen.

I have 2 magnetic clips on the side of the fridge where I hang two harnesses.
The leashes are hung sort of horizontally on the wall.
Meaning that there are two hooks and they are draped over the hooks.
Not just hung vertically, so the girls can't reach them.
Hubby came up with that idea.

The rest are in their closet.


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

This is how I was storing leashes while I was waiting for my fluff/s.
That is why the tags are on & nothing is chewed! 

It is a wooden painted tray with dividers. 
I like the pretty pink colour of it.


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Lacie's Mom said:


> Are you talking about the "fold down" hangers? I've seen them for human size clothes, but I haven't seen the mini sizes. I'll have to look for them.
> 
> I have the 2 leads and harnesses on hooks next to the door that we go out for our walkies. (Guess I'm going to be adding a third lead soon. Need to find a tiny harness.
> 
> For the others that I use less often, I use a tie hanger. I have one for Lacie's and another for Tilly's. Guess I'll be getting a third for Secret's. LOL


This is similar to the hangers I hang Dixie's harnesses and some dresses on Chrome Tie and Belt Hangers (Set of 2). They are tie hangers & I get them at Walmart. They are fuzzy like a friction hanger.They work great. I like the fold down skirt hanger idea or pants hangers b/c they don't have the clips.



heartmadeforyou said:


> Well, I have more than one lease, but am unable to keep them as handy as I want. What about something like and over the door shoe organizer? Walmart.com: Whitmor 24-Pocket Over-the-Door Shoe Organizer, Pink: Storage & Organization


Good idea but I have too many. :embarrassed:




Sandcastles said:


> Sorry, the name of the store is "The Container Store" - Not "Hold Everything" :thumbsup:


Oh yes, the popular Containter Store. Thanks.




dwerten said:


> I saw this at a pet store near us so I copied it. I bought the large loose leaf binder rings at office depot or staples see link
> 
> OfficeMax Loose-Leaf Book Rings
> 
> ...


Good idea Deb. I can well imagine you have a lot of them like I do.


dwerten said:


> are you referring to a slack hanger like in this pic?
> 
> 5 Tier Swing Arm Pant Hangers : Shop by Brand | Organize.comOrganize It All | Organize.comhttp://www.bedbathandbeyond.com/product.asp?SKU=101693
> 
> that is a great idea my cousin was over and suggested doing that for the dresses


No that's not the one. See what I replied to Lynn above. I like the slack or skirt hanger idea. I think I have an extra one in my closet I will try out tomorrow. Thanks.




Hunter's Mom said:


> I think a picture is in order!!!! I think its so easy to get out of hand with collars/harnesses/leashes because you always want them to match and if you purchase one for halloween your poor fluff can't be caught wearing it on November 5th!!!!


That's just how it happened to me Erin. I had to have a pink one, then a turquoise one, etc.



3Maltmom said:


> I don't have a problem with storing leashes, as they are in my glove-box, purse, back of the Jeep, etc. My problem is where do I store the dogs?
> 
> :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:



Katkoota said:


> the ones that we use for walking regularly, i hang them on the little hanger right close to the door. The rest, I store them in the outfit/vests...etc basket


Oh Kat, I've outgrown a basket.


jodublin said:


> Thay are in my therapy dog bag in a tangle mess.


How on earth would you have time to organize leashes Jo?:HistericalSmiley:


Alexa said:


> Here it's the same like Kat, I have a small duck hook close to the front door and hang them up there.
> 
> I have to admit, Elaine, that I only own three leashes and four harnesses for Ullana! (Don't know why, Lol, on the other side I have lots of blankies, bags and bows for her) :HistericalSmiley:
> Two of them are always here at home, the other is at my parents house. Ullana stays there while I'm at work and I often forget to bring one so this is perfect!
> ...


Hmmm, I have all of the above. :blush:



=supermanskivvies= said:


> I only have two leashes (one shorter leather leash and another longer nylon leash...both pink, haha) and I just hang them over the railing by the door.
> 
> I keep her main harness on top of a little chest of drawers near the front door. Her other harnesses are inside one of the drawers.


If you are smart you will keep it that way!



Canada said:


> I just love organization topics!
> 
> I was going to reply something along the lines of a rotating belt hanger.
> But I see there is some even better replies from Orla.
> ...


That is very organized. Funny we don't go out of the kitchen door to get out in either house. Odd.



Canada said:


> This is how I was storing leashes while I was waiting for my fluff/s.
> That is why the tags are on & nothing is chewed!
> 
> It is a wooden painted tray with dividers.
> ...


That's pretty.

What a lot of different ways we do things. All good. Thanks for the great ideas and links.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Aarianne said:


> I keep mine in a basket by the door.
> 
> I always thought the little doggy tail hooks from Ikea would be a cute and cheap way to hang them in a mud room or something. IKEA | Laundry & cleaning | Drying | BÄSTIS | Hook
> 
> ...


 
Well i ordered several of the walnut belt hangers to help with the leashes and harnesses. I checked out Walmart and they didn't have the ones like these. Hopefully this will help. I have to order more boxes from Joannes for the bows, i have 8 boxes of bows and have run out of room. I have more bows than boxes. :blush: How did i get all of this stuff is what i would like to know? :blink:


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

mysugarbears said:


> Well i ordered several of the walnut belt hangers to help with the leashes and harnesses. I checked out Walmart and they didn't have the ones like these. Hopefully this will help. I have to order more boxes from Joannes for the bows, i have 8 boxes of bows and have run out of room. I have more bows than boxes. :blush: How did i get all of this stuff is what i would like to know? :blink:


elaine tipped me off to getting bow boxes at home depot and they work great and only 5.00 so check it out


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

dwerten said:


> elaine tipped me off to getting bow boxes at home depot and they work great and only 5.00 so check it out


 
what kind of boxes are they?


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

mysugarbears said:


> what kind of boxes are they?


they are in the tool section and they are plastic - they are perfect and cheaper than the fabric stores


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

looks like this kind of 

Alvin HPB1107 Plastic Organizer Storage Box


----------



## TB.TL (Oct 13, 2010)

We bought our puppies a dresser. Technically, it's a desk... it has two columns of drawers with the table top. The dresser is packed with clothes and such, oh man, and then we keep two square baskets up top... one is all grooming supplies, one is all leashes and harnesses. Then, of course, we hang their regular use leashes on key hooks by the door. (Also have spares in my car, my wife's car, their travel bag... ) 

Anyway, I would totally recommend a desk instead of a dresser or a closet. The space between the columns allows some storage room for their crate or a box of piddle pads or whatever you want, the drawers are great for clothes and jackets and the top is flat, which is where we actually do their grooming. It works out very well. Our puppies actually have their own room in our new house... hahahahah.... which is another story in and of itself. :blush:


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

TB.TL said:


> We bought our puppies a dresser. Technically, it's a desk... it has two columns of drawers with the table top. The dresser is packed with clothes and such, oh man, and then we keep two square baskets up top... one is all grooming supplies, one is all leashes and harnesses. Then, of course, we hang their regular use leashes on key hooks by the door. (Also have spares in my car, my wife's car, their travel bag... )
> 
> Anyway, I would totally recommend a desk instead of a dresser or a closet. The space between the columns allows some storage room for their crate or a box of piddle pads or whatever you want, the drawers are great for clothes and jackets and the top is flat, which is where we actually do their grooming. It works out very well. Our puppies actually have their own room in our new house... hahahahah.... which is another story in and of itself. :blush:


Sounds like a really neat system you have for your girls.
When you are taking pics, maybe you could take a few of their room?
I *LOVE* looking at puppy rooms!
Paris & Coco have one, that has everything _but them_ in it!


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

the belt hangers got here and Wow are they great for hanging the leashes. Each pup has a hanger for their leashes, i wish i would have known about this before.


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

I too keep the favourites attached to harnesses hanging from a hook, then others are in on of their drawers.


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

I'm finally remembering to let you know what I got from Bed, Bath and Beyond to hang leashes on. Thanks for all your good ideas.

The links go to nowhere so I added a pictures.

Also the second picture is what I use for her harness dresses, dresses and harnesses. Saves so much room.

go to wwwbedbathandbeyond.com and look under Storage then Closets then Hangers/Hooks. 
I can't get the links in here, sorry.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Great choices!!!


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

I have a little dog bone thing that has about 5 hooks on it that I mounted on the wall inside my coat closet. I hang them in there where they're easy to grab on the way out the door


----------

